# Rims??



## MonsterBruteFX4 (Jan 24, 2010)

I need some help.. I got some tires off these rims and I dont have anything these rims will fit on nor do I know what they came off of, kinda looks like Honda rims.. not sure but thanks in advance

O yea the numbers on the rims are: 12x6.0 AT KMM 2H11C6
12x7.5 AT KMM 2H12A


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

they look like the older style polaris rims i think. nt real sure. jus my 2 cents


----------



## MonsterBruteFX4 (Jan 24, 2010)

I do have a 2000 PoPo Im workin on I could check.. Thanks


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Look like polo wheels to me


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Measure across the bolt holes with a tape measure and let us know what it measures... also measure the diameter of the hole


----------

